# New Truck/First Plow Truck



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

This is my first time posting a picture. Hope it works.

I bought this '94 K2500 with a 7 1/2 ft western straight blade. Truck has 39k original miles. Owned by an old man up near Milwaukee.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

DVF: Welcome to the forums. That looks like a nice truck. I do not see any rust. What is the engine / transmission combo? 39,000 miles ... sweeet !


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

sweet rig


----------



## anz27 (Jan 21, 2014)

just curious, where/how did you find it?


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

thelettuceman;1804274 said:


> DVF: Welcome to the forums. That looks like a nice truck. I do not see any rust. What is the engine / transmission combo? 39,000 miles ... sweeet !


Thanks! It's the original from 1994 which would be the 4L60E I believe hooked up to a 350. It's automatic. It does have some rust but it's much better than my other 94. The body is the best I have seen for a 20 year old truck. Plow was on it from the factory. Only used to plow the original owners bar.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

Found it just looking on Craigslist and hauled ass up to Milwaukee cause I knew it would be gone fast. It's got the original window sticker and even the cheesy "congrats on your new Chevy truck" cassette tape from the dealer haha.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

I originally didn't want to buy a truck that already had a plow on it but I couldn't pass up my favorite truck with 39k miles on it. What really sold me was the owner just replaced parts on the front end. Tierods, ball joints, brakes all around with new brake lines and new fuel lines. Only thing I gotta do is replace the oil cooler lines.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Its a 3/4 so its probably a 4L80E...and iwantitiwantitiwantitiwantit.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

No offense but I hate people like you. I can never find trucks like this when I'm in the market! Lmao!! Welcome to the forum and t h at truck is in real nice shape for its age.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

peteo1;1804360 said:


> No offense but I hate people like you. I can never find trucks like this when I'm in the market! Lmao!! Welcome to the forum and t h at truck is in real nice shape for its age.


Haha I know your pain. It's been 4 years of feverishly looking and test driving like 7 or 8 other trucks. Everybody kept saying be patient something better will come and I knew this was the one. Sounds like I'm talking about marriage haha


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice OBS 3/4 ton. That thing is wicked clean! It should make you a good plow truck.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow I can honestly say I would rather have that than a new one! If something like that came up in my area I would beg borrow and steal to find a way to buy it. There is a 1988 for sale in my area that appears to have been gone through frame, body ect but has 190k a little too many miles for a TBI for me to shell out the $$$. Guy is asking 4200.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

TMLGC;1804511 said:


> Wow I can honestly say I would rather have that than a new one! If something like that came up in my area I would beg borrow and steal to find a way to buy it. There is a 1988 for sale in my area that appears to have been gone through frame, body ect but has 190k a little too many miles for a TBI for me to shell out the $$$. Guy is asking 4200.


I feel the same way. I just like these because most fixes are cheap and relatively easy.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hell even an engine in these if you put it in yourself is like $500...cheap and reliable.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on your plow truck! Looks nice.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Since you've got the cap on there if it were me I'd definitely change out those little side view mirrors. I could easily see myself running into something while backing up.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1805646 said:


> Since you've got the cap on there if it were me I'd definitely change out those little side view mirrors. I could easily see myself running into something while backing up.


I took the cap off. I will probably have it off almost all the time. For the future though, could more modern towing mirrors fit and just bolt right on?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

You'd be loving life with the NBS style towing mirrors on that thing. $250 or so on ebay and would REALLY set the truck off. You won't regret it!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I got tow mirrors on mine


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

xgiovannix12;1805859 said:


> I got tow mirrors on mine


Did they fit right on the original mirror housing with no modifications? That looks nice.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes they do, take off that little triangle plastic trim off the door, remove 3 nuts and the mirror comes right off. It does make it easier to take the door panel off and you'll have to anyway if you drop one of the nuts inside the door!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

DVF Land & Lawn;1806221 said:


> Did they fit right on the original mirror housing with no modifications? That looks nice.


Yes they did I also had to pass wiring since I bought the ones with the led lighting.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

What it looks like now:
New Tires
New Wheel Caps
Toolbox
Towing Mirrors


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Truck is awesome!

That magnetic sign...Horrible!

Put some vinyl letters on there, it will enhance the look instead of detract from it.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

WIPensFan;1834968 said:


> Truck is awesome!
> 
> That magnetic sign...Horrible!
> 
> Put some vinyl letters on there, it will enhance the look instead of detract from it.


Thank you. How much would it cost do you think and do you know any places around our area that have a good rep? I have wanted vinyl lettering for a while, just slapped that thing on there for the time being haha.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That thing is mint. I can let the magnetic sign go as long as you promise it's just temporary. LOL


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

Banksy;1835041 said:


> That thing is mint. I can let the magnetic sign go as long as you promise it's just temporary. LOL


Haha I promise. Hopefully I will have it lettered within the next few weeks and I'll throw some pictures up of that.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The truck looks great. I love the look of the new style tow mirrors on 90's style trucks.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DVF Land & Lawn;1835024 said:


> Thank you. How much would it cost do you think and do you know any places around our area that have a good rep? I have wanted vinyl lettering for a while, just slapped that thing on there for the time being haha.


It won't be too bad, on my trucks I had them use real gold leaf for a few big letters so it was more expensive, think I used to pay like $400 for 2 doors. It's been a while since I had one lettered though. Lots of places doing that stuff, just look on the web or yellow pages.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice truck. I love the truck's from the 90's. Heck, I plain loved the 90's in general and would go back in a heart beat.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Tow mirrors look great. I am curious what a 94 with such low miles would go for???


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Put ab grill on it


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

scott3430;1835510 said:


> Tow mirrors look great. I am curious what a 94 with such low miles would go for???


It cost a pretty penny for a 20 year old truck, but the way I see it the truck was priced only a bit higher than about 10 other trucks I had looked at from the same time period. Except this truck had 100k miles less on it and came with a plow that was hardly used at all. So in the end I felt comfortable with it because you don't find many trucks from the 90's looking that good in the Midwest. Ideally I would have an extended cab long bed but I couldn't pass this one up so I won't complain haha.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

We won't tell your wife how much it was I guess $5500


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

ponyboy;1835553 said:


> We won't tell your wife how much it was I guess $5500


You're good haha.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

Got a quote on lettering for the doors today by the way everybody haha.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I say a bit high but peace of mind looks like a good truck 
I pay $200 for my 2 doors and tailgate to be lettered and top of windshield
Good luck and nice find from a ford guy


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

Got the doors lettered and added a backrack


----------



## MowAmerica (Oct 19, 2014)

*Nice Dude!!!!*

I have a 98 K3500 with the 350 with 165,000! I work her like she has 65,000. Enjoy it they don't make em like this anymore.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

MowAmerica;1848939 said:


> I have a 98 K3500 with the 350 with 165,000! I work her like she has 65,000. Enjoy it they don't make em like this anymore.


But does the cassette player work? Haha just kidding. These are by far my favorite trucks too.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Lookin' good! Keep her clean, those trucks will be worth something one day.


----------



## MowAmerica (Oct 19, 2014)

LMAO!! it does actually haha!


----------



## MowAmerica (Oct 19, 2014)

MowAmerica;1848939 said:


> I have a 98 K3500 with the 350 with 165,000! I work her like she has 65,000. Enjoy it they don't make em like this anymore.


/Users/Paul/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Previews/2014/10/19/20141019-194038/PzzjAcndQ7CPjhwGNcvQMg/IMG_4487.jpg


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

MowAmerica;1848997 said:


> /Users/Paul/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Previews/2014/10/19/20141019-194038/PzzjAcndQ7CPjhwGNcvQMg/IMG_4487.jpg


The picture didn't work. You have to go through this whole resizing process to get them posted on here. I think the maximum size is 800x600 or something.


----------



## MowAmerica (Oct 19, 2014)

DVF Land & Lawn;1849251 said:


> The picture didn't work. You have to go through this whole resizing process to get them posted on here. I think the maximum size is 800x600 or something.


Of course it didn't. It wont let me post one through iPhoto


----------



## easygifts123 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

MowAmerica;1849979 said:


> Of course it didn't. It wont let me post one through iPhoto


I just drag the photo from iPhoto to the desktop and click it and then resize it. Much easier that way.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

easygifts123;1850001 said:


>


Nice. I like the red. I love seeing newer trucks put to work. Too many of them are bought by people who don't use them!


----------



## MowAmerica (Oct 19, 2014)

DVF Land & Lawn;1850002 said:


> I just drag the photo from iPhoto to the desktop and click it and then resize it. Much easier that way.


Cool man I will post a pic when I get home!


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

Found out I had the wrong parts after I took everything off. That's usually how it goes isn't it?


----------



## MowAmerica (Oct 19, 2014)

DVF Land & Lawn;1850399 said:


> Found out I had the wrong parts after I took everything off. That's usually how it goes isn't it?


Lol what are you doing to her?


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

MowAmerica;1850438 said:


> Lol what are you doing to her?


Just trying to put Timbrens on which everyone says is supposed to be simple. Apparently the lower control arms on my truck are cast iron and I ordered Timbrens for a truck with stamped lower control arms. Didn't know they made any but cast iron... Needless to say rust coupled with the wrong parts put that on hold for now haha.


----------



## DVF Land & Lawn (Apr 12, 2014)

First time plowing with this truck and my first time plowing ever this Sunday and Tuesday morning. Everything went well.


----------

